# flopump problem



## willhous (Feb 8, 2010)

I have purchased a flopump fl-2403 as replacement for a flopump 2201 in a 3 jet super rain misting system in my reptile tank. I think may have bought wrong type of pump. the 2403 switches on but does not pump water from the reservoir tank to the jets. I think the problem is the pressure switch on the 2403. is it possible to remove this switch and just have the pump draw water to the jets when the power is turned on


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, yes, simply short out the cables by connecting them together.
Hope this helps,

cheers, Paul.


----------



## davebelcher (Apr 29, 2010)

could you tell me how i do this please, i have the same pump and am wanting to use it for the same reason, i.e misting my reptile. i do have the mist king adaptors on order but would rather sort this out now rather than later. thanks guys in advance.

dave


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

davebelcher said:


> could you tell me how i do this please, i have the same pump and am wanting to use it for the same reason, i.e misting my reptile. i do have the mist king adaptors on order but would rather sort this out now rather than later. thanks guys in advance.
> 
> dave


Simply solder the two wires together. If you can wait, in 6 weeks or so, we are launching a Mist-King beating misting system, made in the UK, with adjustable spray times and delays! I cannot tell you about all the features yet, but it will be the dogs and at about two thirds of the price!

regards, Paul.


----------



## davebelcher (Apr 29, 2010)

its just that when i received this pump today in the post, i decided to give it a try to see if the pump actually worked.....it had no mains plug on it, just the pump, 2 wires hanging for the mains plug, and 2 red wires wire into were the mains lead starts from, and the other ends of these red wires go into a black box which is easily opened with just 1 screw, open it up theres the red wires attached on spade end connectors,

i figured as soon as i attached a mains plug to the pump i would be able to feel a suck and blow, i got nothing .....and i eventually sent the guy an email regarding this he assured me if worked when he sent it as he tested it out. am i doing something wrong here, theres no action what so ever on plugging in the plug. NOTHING


----------



## willhous (Feb 8, 2010)

*2403 pump*

Dave the black box on front of pump is a pressure switch which activates the pump when it senses pressure, if you were to open a tap connected to pump switch would sense it and turn on pump mainly used in caravan water systems. have not tried shorting this switch yet but may have a go as it is useless to me as it is.
I also bought a flojet manual demand rlf 122002 pump this pumped water but only as a jet not mist and also caused leaks from the spray nozzle swivel points so it is not suitable either.
would have been better and saved some money just biting the bullet and buying super rain replacement pump.


----------

